# How Does One Become A Tech



## jgolds (Jan 24, 2007)

HEy, 
I have been enjoying my MAC and as a performer am looking for alternative forms of employment and I have found I really enjoy working on MACS. I was wondering if anyone out there knows how or where you get trained to  be a technician? 

Thanks,JGOLDS


----------



## Natobasso (Jan 24, 2007)

Here's a good place to start:
http://train.apple.com/certification/

As far as working on macs, it's definitely a niche industry and there's not much demand for techs in the field the way there is for PC/Microsoft Certified techs, but there are still ways to make money doing it.

Go in and talk to someone at your local apple store for more info and see if you have any certified stores in your area (not an apple store) that need someone with the skills you are going to acquire.

Lastly, focus on creative and design firms who use macs excluslively; we're notorious for loving macs but not being able to work on them when things go wrong. This doesn't apply to me, of course.  I'm a Junior IT at this point since I hate depending on anyone to fix my computer for me.


----------



## Yesurbius (Jan 24, 2007)

If you've already got administration experience in PCLand - you can also check out schools and school divisions.

Most high schools for example will have at least one lab of Macs if they offer graphical design courses.  There are other schools / districts that run 90%+ Macs.


----------

